# Intel on possible undercover cop



## KingMob2020 (Oct 29, 2019)

We have suspicions about [Editor: no fucking way are you naming people here]  is undercover. Over the years [nope] has held prominent positions within the anarchist scene, involved mainly in burocratic positions [nope] Always appearing at the fringes of actions but never being involved in direct action. Why ? Also he always had a large amount of cash and continually brought drinks for comrades, he has always seemed to have more money available to him than his anarchist salary should have allowed. Was he just a really nice guy or was he gathering intelligence with a state funded stipend which was considerably larger than that afforded to other comrades on the dole? It has been observed by comrades that his opinions on radical action has been rather restricted to historical sources. Constantly citing amusing historical facts to validate his anarchist credentials, rather than real lived opinions has raised suspicion. Does  [nope] have no opinions of his own? And if so why has he dedicated his life to such a precarious cause? The ongoing revelations about police infiltration of the anarchist scene have shown that it has been and is still heavily infiltrated. There are still cops involved in the anarchist scene. We have suspicions that is one of them [nope]..


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2019)

KingMob2020 said:


> We have suspicions about [Editor: no fucking way are you naming people here]  is undercover. Over the years [nope] has held prominent positions within the anarchist scene, involved mainly in burocratic positions [nope] Always appearing at the fringes of actions but never being involved in direct action. Why ? Also he always had a large amount of cash and continually brought drinks for comrades, he has always seemed to have more money available to him than his anarchist salary should have allowed. Was he just a really nice guy or was he gathering intelligence with a state funded stipend which was considerably larger than that afforded to other comrades on the dole? It has been observed by comrades that his opinions on radical action has been rather restricted to historical sources. Constantly citing amusing historical facts to validate his anarchist credentials, rather than real lived opinions has raised suspicion. Does  [nope] have no opinions of his own? And if so why has he dedicated his life to such a precarious cause? The ongoing revelations about police infiltration of the anarchist scene have shown that it has been and is still heavily infiltrated. There are still cops involved in the anarchist scene. We have suspicions that is one of them [nope]..


How about you show some respect for this site and don't just rock up with a load of libellous claims that could get us into trouble? Or maybe that's your plan. 

Either way, repeat any further evidence-free allegations and you'll be banned.


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2019)

How much is the anarchist salary these days? I mean, the notion of liberty is very appealing, but if the Trots or Maoists offer a better hourly rate it'd be hard to turn it down.


----------



## petee (Oct 29, 2019)

JimW said:


> How much is the anarchist salary these days? I mean, the notion of liberty is very appealing, but if the Trots or Maoists offer a better hourly rate it'd be hard to turn it down.



get an offer, take it to soros and he'll top it.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 29, 2019)

JimW said:


> How much is the anarchist salary these days? I mean, the notion of liberty is very appealing, but if the Trots or Maoists offer a better hourly rate it'd be hard to turn it down.



Well, I think we can all agree that it should not be enough to allow for the buying of drinks for other people...


----------



## andysays (Oct 29, 2019)

KingMob2020 said:


> ...Constantly citing amusing historical facts to validate his anarchist credentials...



The fucking rotter


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Well, I think we can all agree that it should not be enough to allow for the buying of drinks for other people...



Their parents might though.


----------



## LDC (Oct 29, 2019)

Why isn't this person automatically banned for this shit?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2019)

KingMob2020 said:


> We have suspicions about [Editor: no fucking way are you naming people here]  is undercover. Over the years [nope] has held prominent positions within the anarchist scene, involved mainly in burocratic positions [nope] Always appearing at the fringes of actions but never being involved in direct action. Why ? Also he always had a large amount of cash and continually brought drinks for comrades, he has always seemed to have more money available to him than his anarchist salary should have allowed. Was he just a really nice guy or was he gathering intelligence with a state funded stipend which was considerably larger than that afforded to other comrades on the dole? It has been observed by comrades that his opinions on radical action has been rather restricted to historical sources. Constantly citing amusing historical facts to validate his anarchist credentials, rather than real lived opinions has raised suspicion. Does  [nope] have no opinions of his own? And if so why has he dedicated his life to such a precarious cause? The ongoing revelations about police infiltration of the anarchist scene have shown that it has been and is still heavily infiltrated. There are still cops involved in the anarchist scene. We have suspicions that is one of them [nope]..


Thank god there are still people in the anarchist milieu who get their rounds in


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2019)

JimW said:


> How much is the anarchist salary these days? I mean, the notion of liberty is very appealing, but if the Trots or Maoists offer a better hourly rate it'd be hard to turn it down.


Band D (e.g. Senior Anarchist) is reasonably good money, albeit poor compared to equivalent roles in, say, the libertarian sector.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 29, 2019)

I was told by the job centre if I did voluntary anarchist work it’d look good on my CV. But it’s never led to a paid anarchist position and I’m beginning to think I should look elsewhere. What do the council communists pay?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 29, 2019)

This is the way that sensible people do this:
Was My Friend A Spycop?


----------



## JimW (Oct 29, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> What do the council communists pay?


We've been on the waiting list for a council communist for years but they're just not building them any more.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 29, 2019)

JimW said:


> We've been on the waiting list for a council communist for years but they're just not building them any more.


There really does need to be more affordable communists.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 29, 2019)

and  @ this thread


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 29, 2019)

Post removed, on second thoughts


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 29, 2019)

I was in the pub with my mate Pete the other day and we left after three drinks. He bought the first and last round. How can I be sure he isn’t a cop?


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 29, 2019)

How many times did he say 'Hello'?

Three is a dead give-away.


----------



## chilango (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm curious whether this was a random attack or targeted at a member of the Urban community.

Obviously, I don't want an answer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I was told by the job centre if I did voluntary anarchist work it’d look good on my CV. But it’s never led to a paid anarchist position and I’m beginning to think I should look elsewhere. What do the council communists pay?


When I was on new deal I did voluntary work at larc and freedom


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 29, 2019)

Bureaucratic positions? Are you sure it's the anarchist scene you're talking about? Comrades? We don't really have those either.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I was in the pub with my mate Pete the other day and we left after three drinks. He bought the first and last round. How can I be sure he isn’t a cop?


Ask him what happened after that, and if he starts with something like, "I was proceeding in a west-by-west-westerly direction", he's a cop.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 29, 2019)

JimW said:


> How much is the anarchist salary these days? I mean, the notion of liberty is very appealing, but if the Trots or Maoists offer a better hourly rate it'd be hard to turn it down.



Good work if you can get it.  The Capitalists are certainly offering shitty wages.


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 29, 2019)

It's like whack-a-mole on here.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 29, 2019)

editor said:


> How about you show some respect for this site and don't just rock up with a load of libellous claims that could get us into trouble? Or maybe that's your plan.
> 
> Either way, repeat any further evidence-free allegations and you'll be banned.



Nice one, mate - thought I was sprung for a second there.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 29, 2019)

JimW said:


> How much is the anarchist salary these days? I mean, the notion of liberty is very appealing, but if the Trots or Maoists offer a better hourly rate it'd be hard to turn it down.



It’s the London Living Wage, with 100% income tax.


----------



## Supine (Oct 29, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I was in the pub with my mate Pete the other day and we left after three drinks. He bought the first and last round. How can I be sure he isn’t a cop?



ask him if he wants to rob a bank with you?


----------



## yield (Oct 29, 2019)

“What is the robbing of a bank compared to the founding of a bank?”


----------



## 8ball (Oct 29, 2019)

yield said:


> “What is the robbing of a bank compared to the founding of a bank?”



“Give a man a gun and he can rob a bank; give a man a bank and he can rob the world”


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 29, 2019)

petee said:


> get an offer, take it to soros and he'll top it.



I’ve already infiltrated Amazon, where’s my money George?


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 29, 2019)

Gosh, I really want to know who was fingered now.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm kind of interested in the motivation behind the OP. It paints a somewhat paranoid picture...


----------



## krink (Oct 30, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> Gosh, I really want to know who was fingered now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> Gosh, I really want to know who was fingered now.


You won't believe who it is


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You won't believe who it is


or what happens next.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 30, 2019)

Is it perfect?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> or what happens next.


No, what happens next is quite dull


----------



## kenny g (Oct 30, 2019)

As someone who has never knowingly bought an additional round I am pleased to be able to remain undercover.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2019)

Seems pretty cowardly of the poster to throw around some damning accusations and then run off when questioned on it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 30, 2019)

I didn’t see it before the edit, but you’d have thought KingMob2020 would at least come back and say something to justify the thread. I’m not keen on these drive by thread starters. That’s not a discussion.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Seems pretty cowardly of the poster to throw around some damning accusations and then run off when questioned on it.



Being fair, it might be a little difficult for [REDACTED] to usefully [REDACTED] [REDACTED] when [REDACTED].


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2019)

8ball said:


> Being fair, it might be a little difficult for [REDACTED] to usefully [REDACTED] [REDACTED] when [REDACTED].


If he's got any integrity, he'd at least attempt to justify his claims. Plus I'd like to know where I can apply for anarchist wages.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 30, 2019)

editor said:


> ... I'd like to know where I can apply for anarchist wages.



I’d figured that was also redacted...


----------



## clicker (Oct 30, 2019)

I did see it before the edit. The name meant nothing to me and I've just googled it, but no results. I've either misread it or they have a low Google footprint. Either way I'm a rubbish person to have this info .


----------



## kenny g (Oct 30, 2019)

I would be astonished if there weren't some ss (secret state) involvement in this shite, site. It has happened B4 and I am shure it will happen agin.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2019)

editor said:


> If he's got any integrity, he'd at least attempt to justify his claims. Plus I'd like to know where I can apply for anarchist wages.


I'm still waiting for my £30 and packed lunch from j18


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 30, 2019)

I was once accused of being an undercover cop at a festival.  Pretty sure the guy was just checking me, as he tried to sell me some weed a couple of hours later!


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 30, 2019)

kenny g said:


> I would be astonished if there weren't some ss (secret state) involvement in this shite, site. It has happened B4 and I am shure it will happen agin.


It'd be someone with sufficiently lefty credentials   nobody has actually ever met. Perhaps living abroad would protect them from having to go into too much detail.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 30, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I was in the pub with my mate Pete the other day and we left after three drinks. He bought the first and last round. How can I be sure he isn’t a cop?


Next time you see him plant something really incriminating on him, just in case.


----------



## Voley (Oct 30, 2019)

During the Brian Paddick furore I got accused of being a Sun journalist at Unsound one night. By one of Alabama 3. The drummer, I think. That's the best I can do. And is my best claim to fame btw.


----------



## Gimigimi (Oct 31, 2019)

I always thought people in my revolutionary communist org were suspecting me of being a cop because I'm too clean-cut but now I realize it's probably because of the amusing historical facts I'm always citing. It's a little different from the anarchist scene because none of us have real lived experience and we read history books all the time anyway so the suspicion probably comes from the "amusing" part.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 31, 2019)

It's just another one post wonder. Whole thread should be binned.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 31, 2019)

Gimigimi said:


> I always thought people in my revolutionary communist org were suspecting me of being a cop because I'm too clean-cut but now I realize it's probably because of the amusing historical facts I'm always citing. It's a little different from the anarchist scene because none of us have real lived experience and we read history books all the time anyway so the suspicion probably comes from the "amusing" part.



Partly liked for the excellent avatar.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Oct 31, 2019)

I once got accused in the early 90's of being an undercover cop at a house I ended up in that was the HQ for Spiral Tribe, they were in the process of putting a large party on at a secret north London location. My fake sheep skin jacket and Gong 'Floating Anarchy' badge apparently were the signifiers of someone rather suspect.


----------



## yield (Oct 31, 2019)

The Man Who Was Thursday by G. K. Chesterton ought to be compulsory reading for the op.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 31, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> Gosh, I really want to know who was fingered now.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm so undercover my employers have no idea I am working for them. I'm so good at it I've not even been paid for it yet. My handler is a cricket named Terry who gives me my instructions in ultra fast Morse code. I've not seem him since our first meeting in the mushroom field in 1989 but he told me to come back every September when I would be given my long coat. How long do crickets live for?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 31, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> Gosh, I really want to know who was fingered now.


I'd love it to be danny la rouge. To find out after 17 years the bloke's a rozzer would make my fucking decade!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I'd love it to be danny la rouge. To find out after 17 years the bloke's a rozzer would make my fucking decade!


what, danny la rouge, dog whisperer extraordinaire, a cop? no one would ever believe it


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 31, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I'd love it to be danny la rouge. To find out after 17 years the bloke's a rozzer would make my fucking decade!


I'm flicking through my handbook now to see whether I should deny, make light of, or ignore this allegation...


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 31, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> what, danny la rouge, dog whisperer extraordinaire, a cop?


Suddenly things start to make sense ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 31, 2019)

I CAN’T FUCKING HYPNOTISE DOGS!


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 31, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I CAN’T FUCKING HYPNOTISE DOGS!


How do you stop them licking their bits then?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 31, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> How do you stop them licking their bits then?


That’s a fool’s errand.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I CAN’T FUCKING HYPNOTISE DOGS!


when did you notice your ability start to wane?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Spymaster (Oct 31, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> when did you notice your ability start to wane?


He'll be denying that's him in the picture next.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 31, 2019)

So, the handbook says divert suspicion to someone else. So I think it’s the thread starter who is the cop. I mean, they haven’t been back have they? Probably eating doughnuts somewhere.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 31, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> How do you stop them licking their bits then?



Lead by example?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 31, 2019)

Voley said:


> During the Brian Paddick furore I got accused of being a Sun journalist at Unsound one night. By one of Alabama 3. The drummer, I think. That's the best I can do. And is my best claim to fame btw.


Weyman Bennett accused me of being a nazi in dudley


----------



## existentialist (Nov 1, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Weyman Bennett accused me of being a nazi in dudley


Were you in Dudley at the time, or was it just a very specifically-oriented spatial insult?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Weyman Bennett accused me of being a nazi in dudley


A man who isn’t a Nazi when in Dudley is bored of life.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2019)

(For the record, I should add that I don’t remember ever having been in Dudley. Although it is just possible my parents took me there as a baby, but I can’t think of a reason they’d do that).


----------



## existentialist (Nov 1, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> (For the record, I should add that I don’t remember ever having been in Dudley. Although it is just possible my parents took me there as a baby, but I can’t think of a reason they’d do that).


You say that...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Weyman Bennett accused me of being a nazi in dudley


He's always doing that. Some years ago he called a woman from the whitechapel anarchist group racist because she wanted the chairs in a public meeting laid out in a non-oppressive circle and he wanted a hierarchical lecture set-up


----------

